# router



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

My son just sent me a lap top for Christmas. He also sent a lynxys wireless router. The lap top works fine. I did the connections between the existing computer and dsl modem. I can not get a connection. Is it possible there is something wrong with the router? Is there some kind of setting change I am to make so that my system works? I am soooooooooooo clueless. However, not so clueless that I don't know how to make the proper connections. I know the power light on this system shouldn't continue blinking and it does. Any suggestions or help?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

affenpinschermom said:


> My son just sent me a lap top for Christmas. He also sent a lynxys wireless router. The lap top works fine. I did the connections between the existing computer and dsl modem. I can not get a connection. Is it possible there is something wrong with the router? Is there some kind of setting change I am to make so that my system works? I am soooooooooooo clueless. However, not so clueless that I don't know how to make the proper connections. I know the power light on this system shouldn't continue blinking and it does. Any suggestions or help?


Start with your connection from the laptop to the router. Verify that you can communicate with the router. Your router should have come with instructions that will tell you how to verify communications and configure the router, normally using Internet Explorer.


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

I did that and it still isn't working. It is a linksys and when I did some searching on the net I found that the problem isn't uncommon. They said in order to get the power light to quit blinking to unplug for a minute, hold the reset button in for 30 second and try again. Did that, didn't work. I give up. I'm bummed. It sounds like setting these up can be problematic. Is that true?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

affenpinschermom said:


> I did that and it still isn't working.


Hang in there and we'll get it. Routers are pretty dumb devices. You're smarter than it is.

I take it that by "it still isn't working" you mean that you can't communicate with the router? What happened when you tried to connect to the router with Internet Explorer?

Did your router come with any configuration software?


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Some quick questions:
Can you bring up the Network Neighborhood?

Do all the network connections show as Enabled and connected?

When you right click on the network connection, and select Status, do you get a window popping up?

Look at the top of that window for the support tab. Select it. What is the IP address?

If it is the same range as the default for the router then it is good. If it is blank or starts with 127 then we have to change the settings of the network card. This is easy.

Click back to the general tab. Select Properties. On the general tab of the new window. there is a box in the center. Look for the Internet protocol TCP/IP listing. High light it and then click on the properties window just below.

The next pop up window should have 2 sets of radio buttons. Both should be selected to obtain the IP automatically.

Click OK on the pop up windows until you are back to the Status window. On the Support tab click on the repair button.

Did the IP address change?

After this we will check the next step.


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

I will try what you suggested, Labrat, step by step later today. Right now my brain is fried from trying to do something I shouldn't probably be attempting. I am not a total pc idiot, but probably know enough to be dangerous. What is making this difficult is that I am losing my eyesight due to MS, so it takes me forever to do anything. I did get on a website that had me download a tool to set this router up. I got part way through the procedure and when it did a diagnostic (I forget whether it was a connection or router diagnostic) it came up with being unable to diagnose it and told me that if the router was an older version that I would need to refer back to the original CD. That is when I gave up. THe WLAN light does not light up so I know I am not connected. During this procedure one thing did happen. WHen I unhooked and went to hook up my regular pc I could no longer connect on it either. I checked my IP Protocol and the address had been wiped out. I just typed in the IP address the internet provider gave me and all is fine. My son said he tried out the laptop and the router before he sent it. Unfortunately he did not send the disc that comes with it and can not find it. He's a computer tech and did try to help me via phone since we live several states apart, but he said without being there that it was hard to determine what the problem is. I called the internet provider who happens to be our local phone company and they are super about tech support. But, they were unable to help, also. I will try what you suggested above and see what happens. Thanks guys. I am a bit frustrated. I know my son feels bad that I can't use his gift, but............that's what he gets for giving his mom pc equipment!


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

No problem, let us know when you are ready, I check here often. I will answer and try to get you up and going. 

PS If you are using XP there is a magnifier application to assist you is your eye sight is a problem.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Labrat407 said:


> PS If you are using XP there is a magnifier application to assist you is your eye sight is a problem.


Yes, there sure is! Get it here for free.

http://magnifier.sourceforge.net/#download


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

affenpinschermom said:


> I just typed in the IP address the internet provider gave me and all is fine.


You don't want to enter your ISP IP address in your laptop. You will be connecting directly to the router, so you need an address in the same range as the router, normally 192.168.0.xxx. 

Your router should obtain the ISP IP address automatically from the DSL modem, but we're not going to worry about that right now. For the time being we need to concentrate on establishing communication between your router and the laptop.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

If your ISP provides you an ip address, gateway and DNS servers then what you need to do is setup your computers for DHCP address. Then connect the router to the computers. Dont worry about the internet yet. Your manual should give you an admin page (typically 192.168.1.1, but can be anything). enter those into your web browers http://192.168.1.1
You should now be able to connect to the router. Once you get that far you can configure the router with the Address your ISP gave you. Once all of that is done you should be able get to the internet. 


If you cant plug in your computer and talk to the router there is no need to worry about the internet yet.


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

I did try to type in the IP address , 192.68.1.1 My son had me do that and there was no communication. I couldn't get anything. That's why I'm so stuck. That is when I looked up a search on the web for this model, linksys WRT54G. I read about several others having the problem with the flashing power light. My son said he thinks something very basic is being missed. I just don't know what the basic thing is that I could be missing. I am beginning to think something is wrong with it. I can't get passed square one. My son did tell me that they can be finnicky to set up but once you have it set up it's good to go. 
I did downlaod the magnifier. The office for the blind told me there was one, but no one at the office knew much about computers so couldn't help. It was an easy download, but will take some time to get used to. Thanks, guys. It surely makes life easier. I hated sitting up here with a magnifying glass in one had. 
I'll go step by step through the router set up once again. My fear is that I'll screw something up and not be able to hook back up to my regular pc.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

What is the color of the cable you use for the connection for the laptop to the router? Is it one you have had a connection with on another PC? Just want to check if you might have what is called across-over cable (usually Green) or a bad cable.
Also what port are you plugged in to? Is it port 1 on the back? I have my old one sitting here beside me. Same model as yours. Let me know.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

affenpinschermom said:


> I did try to type in the IP address , 192.68.1.1 My son had me do that and there was no communication. I couldn't get anything. That's why I'm so stuck. That is when I looked up a search on the web for this model, linksys WRT54G.


Okay, thanks for your router model. That helps.

The default IP address for your router is 192.168.1.1 so you can't use that same address. Your best bet is to set your IP settings to allow your wireless adapter to obtain the settings itself, both the IP address and the DNS info. The router you have is capable if assigning IP info to your wireless adapter each time you boot your machine.

First, what network device in your laptop are you assigning the IP settings to? I just want to make sure you aren't trying to assign the settings to your standard LAN adapter.

Once you've made sure you have your wireless adapter set to automatically assign IP info, reboot the router just to make sure it's not hung up. After waiting about 2 minutes, reboot your laptop. 

After booting the laptop open Internet Exlorer and enter the following web address:

http://192.168.1.1

Press Enter. Hopefully the router configuration page was displayed. If not go to the Command Prompt (DOS Prompt) and enter the following:

route print

Press Enter. Report back here with what the first entry under Gateway is, and also what the first entry under Interface is.

Good luck!


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

The cable is yellow. I am going to connect it from my dsl modem to my regular pc and see if it works. I did think about that possibly being the problem, although it worked for my son.
I am going to print out your instructions, Nevada and see what happens. I hate to admit this, but I am unsure of exactly what you are talking about, but hope if I follow step by step, something will become apparent. Right now, I simply can't get past hooking up the cables because I can't connect. I'll try this one more time. Sometimes I wish I was a drinking woman. of course being half blind and drunk wouldn't help this situation.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

affenpinschermom said:


> Right now, I simply can't get past hooking up the cables because I can't connect.


You have a wireless router. You won't be using a cable between the laptop and the router. Until you establish communications with your router just forget cables.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

affenpinschermom said:


> Sometimes I wish I was a drinking woman. of course being half blind and drunk wouldn't help this situation.


I don't know about that. Networking is as much art as it is science. Usually science prevails, but sometimes voodo & black magic get it going.

I say a few belts couldn't hurt.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Nevada said:


> You have a wireless router. You won't be using a cable between the laptop and the router. Until you establish communications with your router just forget cables.


Forget about the laptop for now. until the unit is configured the wirless is unusable. If you connect a cable to laptop then its wire and you can test it that way.

For now what you need to do is have DSL modem-----Router-----computer.

IF the computer cant talk to the router stop and lets work on that issue, If you cant talk to the router then nothing else matters.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> IF the computer cant talk to the router stop and lets work on that issue


I think we're at that point now.


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

I guess I'm done. My computer is not talking to the router. I went step by step with the instuctions off of a linksys site and the same thing happened. I have a blinking lite at the power, my #1 port lites up (like it should) internet lite is on, but the WLAN lite does not, thus, no communication. I am beginning to think the router might be bad, but can't understand that since my son had this all hooked up at his house before shipping. When I got to that last step of the hook up where they try to detect the router, it failed, told me to check my connections which I did. I'll have to wait until my son visits in April, which is a bit of a bummer. I'd buy a new router, but I think that is premature at this point. Thanks a heap guys. Now, maybe I will have myself a stiff drink! Would that be called being blind drunk? My motto is if you can't laugh at yourself you should never laugh at anyone else. I gave it my best.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Don't worry about the WLAN light. The WLAN is the wireless. It won't work until you enable it.

Go from your laptop network card via cable to the number 1 port on the router.

That number one should light up. when you snap the connection.

You can NOT set up this router unless you are wired to it. By default the wireless is TURNED OFF. It needs to be enabled via the CP for the router @ 192.168.1.1 Admin and admin 

But it is all for nothing if the number one port does not light when you plug your laptop in.

If you go to the above IP address and you get prompted for the password, use Admin and admin.

Then the second tab over on the top menu says Wireless. Click on that and you will see that it is Disabled by default. You want to enable it as Mixed and apply your settings.

Look at the router. The WLAN light will then be lit.

To be continued.


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

I'll try again in the morning, even though I said I was done. I don't give up easily. THe #1 light does light up. I have put the IP number in the browser like they suggested and nothing happens. But, I'll try again.


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

This message appeared when i tried to put in the password you suggested
Warning: This server is requesting that your username and password be sent in an insecure manner (basic authentication without a secure connection).

What does that mean


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

affenpinschermom said:


> I guess I'm done. My computer is not talking to the router. I went step by step with the instuctions off of a linksys site and the same thing happened. I have a blinking lite at the power, my #1 port lites up (like it should) internet lite is on, but the WLAN lite does not, thus, no communication.


You didn't mention what happened when you opened Internet Explorer and tried to navigate to http://192.168.1.1 to view the setup page. You seem to fixated on the WLAN lite. Forget the WLAN lite for the time being.


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

When I try to navigate http://192.168.1.1 I can't. It just says that I can't open that page, no connection. I tried to navigate it with my regular pc, just to see what it was about, but couldn't, because of the password issue. I typed in the password suggested above and got the prompt I mentioned above. I understand now not to be concerned with the WLAN lite. I know the blinking power lite is a common issue and have tried what they suggested to reset it, but that doesn't work. I was up until almost 2 this a.m. I wasn't going to work on it anymore because my eyes are really fried, but I like a challenge and am like a dog with a bone. I'm about ready to bury the bone at this point. My son did tell me they can be finicky to set up but stable once set. 
I'm going to try this again today. I suppose it's possible the router is bad, but I'm guessing it's just something simple I am missing. I really believe that. That is why I'm so frustrated.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

affenpinschermom said:


> When I try to navigate http://192.168.1.1 I can't. It just says that I can't open that page, no connection.


If Internet Explorer can't open that page then you don't have a connection. That's what you need to work on. You apparently never went to the Command Prompt to do a "route print", as I asked you to do earlier. Please do so, so we can see if your network is setup properly in the laptop.

And once and for all, please stop worrying about the WLAN light for the time being. It has NOTHING to do with communicating with the router.


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

We were without phone service all day so tomorrow I'll give it a try again. 
Nevada, I do understand now not to be concerned about the WLAN light. I'll try to do the route print. I really think that the network isn't set up correctly. 
I'm so sorry this has taken so long. Thanks so much for being so kind. I'll let you know the day after Christmas what I've been able to do. Honest, I'm trying.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

affenpinschermom said:


> I'll try to do the route print. I really think that the network isn't set up correctly.


I agree. The routing table will tell us for sure.


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

Miracles really do still happen. Our internet service went out again, due to the problems at the local phone company. It is a coop owned company and they are wonderful ISP. The tech support is outstanding. We live in very rural S.Central Ky. so we are lucky to have DSL at all and they jumped through hoops to get this service out here for me. They had to come out today because of the problems they were having and while here they check out my router. It is bad. Man, was I relieved, since I really thought I was losing my mind. It was like a monkey off my back. I really was embarrassed to even keep bugging you guys. They told me the router I have is the one they recommend, so I'll get another one. I noticed they are cheapest at Amazon.com. Thanks so much guys and some day I'll hopefully some day I'll post a reply from my lap top while I'm sitting down stairs! Have a merry Christmas. So glad I found you guys since I do have questions from time to time. 
I do have one quick question, is it best to totally drain the battery on your lap top from time to time? Then recharge for 24 hrs?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

affenpinschermom said:


> I do have one quick question, is it best to totally drain the battery on your lap top from time to time? Then recharge for 24 hrs?


They say that lithium ion batteries don't have a memory the way NiCad's did, so it shouldn't matter. I have heard testimonial evidence to the contrary, but I've never seen any science to back it up.

I happen to run my battery down all the way for practical reasons. My laptop charger draws about 150 watts regardless of whether it's charging the battery or the battery is fully charged. Since I'm off-grid I try to use as little power as possible. My charger can charge the battery from zero to 100% in about an hour, then it runs on battery for about three hours. That way I'm only on the charger about 1/4th of the time.


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

I didn't realize they would only run about 3 hrs on the battery. I'm going to let it drain, fully charge it and see how long it lasts. I just noticed that it only lasted about an hour the other night before I got a low battery warning, but I am not sure it was fully charged. I maybe was expecting too much. I have a tape recorder from the office of the blind that runs about 6 hours without having to charge it and I was expecting the same with the laptop. Thanks for the info.


----------

